# Sommers Spectraflair paint



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

I cant find any info on sommers SPECTRAFLAIR paint in florida.I want to know if there are ant paint shops that do this custom job. I own a 2000 Sentra Se and fell in love after i saw the lexus Is300 paint job.How much sommers SPECTRAFLAIR paint would i need to paint a Sentra and how much would the paint cost? Go to www.colorshift.com. They have some some sick color choices.www.colorshift.com  Any help is greatly appreciated.
2000 Sentra Se Heatwave <future Mods-Sacchi 17"rims tires - Aem intake Flow master 50 series exhaust-shogun style 90 front bumper>


----------

